# Urgent query for a friend about to buy a Lab puppy:



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

Can anyone advise please?

A good friend of mine is due to pick up a Lab puppy in a few weeks - the breeder is *Broadsamlee Labradors.*

My friend is uneasy for several reasons that I won't go into here, but I said I would ask on this forum whether anyone had any feedback on this breeder.....?

If you would rather message me privately I would greatly appreciate that also. My friend is getting very stressed and I have told her I will help her to find out what other people may have experienced with this breeder.

Thank you very much for any feedback.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Broadsamlee Labradors


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

smokeybear said:


> Broadsamlee Labradors


Is that a link to their site? If so thanks, my friend has the link and has been to them to choose the pup. I think she's hoping that someone may have* personal *experience of these breeders...

Thanks anyway!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Personally, if I was uneasy about anything to do with the breeder, I would walk away.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know them personally, and have no experience, but just reading the front page of their website they are breeding a lot of puppies!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Also, their actual website is here:
Home


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

I'd walk away.

A quick Google doesn't suggest anything good...this thread constantly refers to "problems with the breeders" including fake hip certificates. They state that the sires were double what they should be, and the mum wasn't KC reg at all. They also state that their dog now has HD.

If you PM, you will get the breeder confirmed.

Actually, I wouldn't just walk away. I'd run, quickly, in the opposite direction. A lot of their puppies seem to have HD, and more than one sire has died at three (both being said to have eaten something poisonous in the park - once is an accidental, twice seems careless?)

I'm sure others will come forward with their experiences, but this is mine from a few minutes on Google.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Totally agree with EllesBelles, tell your friend if she is feeling stressed and uncomfortable with this breeder, leave it and walk away and put it down to experience. Ask people on this forum for reputable breeders of this breed instead??!! I'm sure she would then pick up a fabulous pup.


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

EllesBelles said:


> I'd walk away.
> 
> A quick Google doesn't suggest anything good...this thread constantly refers to "problems with the breeders" including fake hip certificates. They state that the sires were double what they should be, and the mum wasn't KC reg at all. They also state that their dog now has HD.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much - I totally agree with you and have passed this on to my friend. Much appreciated, thank you


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Don't know them but rings a bell somewhere and not in a good way. Suspect hip scores are one thing that springs to mind. 
I would tell your friend to walk away


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

They have a family of 24 labradors who all live in the house :yikes:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

couldn't find any health tests results on KC register for named dog


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

dexter said:


> couldn't find any health tests results on KC register for named dog


If they were health tested the KC would have record of it and if its not on the list then i guess the tests have not been done :


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

I think if if any potential new pet owner is unhappy or not 100% sure about the breeder, the animals in question or to be honest anything no matter how small then they should walk away and start their search again for a new breeder they do feel confident in


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Their current bitches have all results on KC website but nothing for their studs, doesn`t even recognise the stud names listed


----------



## Kryannah (Dec 27, 2016)

TabithaJ said:


> Can anyone advise please?
> 
> A good friend of mine is due to pick up a Lab puppy in a few weeks - the breeder is *Broadsamlee Labradors.*
> 
> ...


Hi I was wondering if your friend got her puppy as I am interested in buying a Labrador pup myself I did a search and come across broadsamlee saying they had puppies I contact them I then did a research and came across your thread I really wouldn't want to be in the same persion as you friend so I was just wondering how she got on 
Thanks


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Kryannah said:


> Hi I was wondering if your friend got her puppy as I am interested in buying a Labrador pup myself I did a search and come across broadsamlee saying they had puppies I contact them I then did a research and came across your thread I really wouldn't want to be in the same persion as you friend so I was just wondering how she got on
> Thanks


The OP hasn't been on the forum for years so might be better to start a new thread.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Kryannah said:


> Hi I was wondering if your friend got her puppy as I am interested in buying a Labrador pup myself I did a search and come across broadsamlee saying they had puppies I contact them I then did a research and came across your thread I really wouldn't want to be in the same persion as you friend so I was just wondering how she got on
> Thanks


I had a look at their website. The bitches appear to be health tested, although one bitch they've bred from a couple of times has a hip score that's a fair bit above the breed average (score of 19) which isn't great. The males they have for stud results don't show up in the KC database. They say they mostly use their own stud dogs which is unusual (it's very rare for a breeder to have the perfect male to compliment their bitch) and the lack of results to view is concerning. They don't appear to do anything (show, work, competition, etc) with their dogs which isn't the end of the world of course and breeding wise they seem to be a mix of show and pet lines.

Not the worst breeders in the world by any stretch, especially if you can verify the results of the stud. But the country is not short of quality Labrador breeders, so I'd say it really depends on what you want from the pup. For a pet they'd likely be fine, just make sure you can verify the results of the stud - they SHOULD be online and if for whatever reason they can't be viewed, I'd walk away. It won't be hard to find a quality litter from an ethical breeder.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Not impressed with their website tbh - it's hugely out of date (eg 'this year (2012)') and litter info which revolves is a year out of date!

What health tests are done as I can only see hip / elbow and eye results listed - there are now several more that very good breeders will ensure are done eg HNPK EIC CNM 

Can't tell which are the girls still being used for breeding and which have retired?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

mm there's one bitch that has 'n/a' against the available health tests - not acceptable in this day & age & esp a breed where there can be issues - doesn't matter how nice or good they think she is


----------



## Andrew S (Jun 30, 2020)

A bit late for the original poster but might help someone else ....
I've had a puppy from this Breeder and they were fabulous and we have been delighted. Our girl has a wonderful temperament is full of confidence and looks stunning. Would recommend highly.


----------



## Mark Reeves (Jan 17, 2021)

Andrew S said:


> A bit late for the original poster but might help someone else ....
> I've had a puppy from this Breeder and they were fabulous and we have been delighted. Our girl has a wonderful temperament is full of confidence and looks stunning. Would recommend highly.


Hi Andrew

We are thinking of getting a puppy from them did you get the hip and eyes scores before you collected your puppy I have spoken to Lorraine who appears Labrador made we just lost our 8 year old lab so want to make sure all the checks are done


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Mark Reeves said:


> Hi Andrew
> 
> We are thinking of getting a puppy from them did you get the hip and eyes scores before you collected your puppy I have spoken to Lorraine who appears Labrador made we just lost our 8 year old lab so want to make sure all the checks are done


I suspect you won't get an answer from this poster as he has not been on the forum since he made his post in June last year. I think you would be best in starting your own thread if you are searching for a puppy from health tested parents as there is a lot of help out there to aid your search


----------



## Mark Reeves (Jan 17, 2021)

Siskin said:


> I suspect you won't get an answer from this poster as he has not been on the forum since he made his post in June last year. I think you would be best in starting your own thread if you are searching for a puppy from health tested parents as there is a lot of help out there to aid your search


Thanks I will


----------

